# Broadway 2.0 - Release date announced!



## Fable Sounds (Jan 30, 2017)

EDIT:

As we are preparing to switch to the new website and go live with the new version, we realize that as we switch servers and changing to our new and much-improved registration system, things can go wrong if we are not very careful with the process, so we have decided to push the release date by one week, and in addition, our website will be offline for a few days prior.

If you have recently purchased one of our products and haven't registered it, please do so as soon as possible, since the registration system will be offline for a few days from sometime in the weekend and until Tuesday, when we launch 2.0.

So see you with a new website, new product and new updates on Valentine's Day!

Thanks for your support!

Best,

Yuval Shrem
Fable Sounds

------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone, we have some big news today:

One week from tomorrow, Tuesday, February 7th, Fable Sounds will release the long-awaited 2.0 software update for Broadway big band - Kontakt Edition and Broadway Lites. Also, we will be releasing a new product in the Broadway series. For the first time, this is an official release date. This will not be just a public beta, but instead an official release for all users.

The 2.0 update will be offered free of charge to all Broadway Big Bend - Kontakt Edition and Broadway Lites users. The update includes both minor improvements to editing, programming, tuning and the overall look of the UI, and a multitude of new powerful software features, including Unison Section, Velocity Curve and Velocity Shift, a new notation mode to help the Broadway instruments communicate with notation programs, a new articulation to the first tenor saxophone, and of course the long-awaited all-powerful real-time orchestrator.

Along with the 2.0 release, we will also launch our new website.
In the meantime, here is a little glimpse at what's to come, with a first new feature walkthrough - Unison Section.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 31, 2017)

Definitely looking forward to giving this a spin. If it lives up to it's promises it will be an awesome addition to my big band template. 
It's a little bit puzzling that the mic positions are still in separate patches, like back when James Watt built the first steam sampler in Victorian England.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 1, 2017)

Sounds promising! Hope you'll do an in-between product between "lite" & "full". Can't see myself ever going for the whole deal, but would easily spend a couple hundred on added arts & mic's. And I imagine there's a lot of people in my shoes.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 1, 2017)

Unison section sounds great, would be nice to have a multi already done and ready to go for each unison instrument needed. We can tweak from there.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 1, 2017)

Fable Sounds said:


> Also, we will be releasing a new product in the Broadway series.


As Lichtenstein already said:

M-Maybe he was thinking of me and couldn't leave the studio!

(last point in there)


----------



## Musicam (Feb 1, 2017)

Its needs a modern page, listen demos is like 8 years ago! Thanks! Great product!


----------



## Fable Sounds (Feb 6, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Unison section sounds great, would be nice to have a multi already done and ready to go for each unison instrument needed. We can tweak from there.




Thank you, Craig. Yes, we will include multis of several kinds to account for most typical use cases, but regardless, it is important to note that for people not playing live shows, the most common use case of Unison Section would not be in a multi as demonstrated, but rather as a feature activated on the individual instruments in the arrangement, whenever they go into playing unison with each other.

The other typical use case would be when using Real-Time Orchestrator, but then Real-Time Orchestrator takes over and manages the Unison Section feature automatically, leaving only the Humanize and Detune controls for manual adjustment. 

Lastly, just to clarify what Unison Section does: The main thing Unison Section does has nothing to do with delay and detune, and everything to do with using different samples of the instrument for each instance in the section, as well as making them sound a little different from each other in both tone and other characteristics, such as attack speed (not the Kontakt envelope but the actual recorded attack), which makes each instance of the instrument sound like a different player. The Detune and Humanize knobs are for determining how tight you want the section to sound. When left on zero, the section sounds extremely tight, and somewhat unnatural, like an extremely cleaned up Pop album (which might sometimes be just what you want it to sound like), but if you're after a more natural sounding section, you should play around with those extra controls. I hope this makes things a bit clearer...

Best,
Yuval


----------



## Ah_dziz (Feb 7, 2017)

Sooooo....a delay you say? Don't you think it would have been prudent to have a solid date before you made the final official announcement? I'll check in next week.

JJ


----------



## ohernie (Feb 7, 2017)

LOL - As my girlfriend always says when I call her to say I'll be leaving in 15 minutes: "See you when you get here."


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Feb 8, 2017)

Ah_dziz said:


> Sooooo....a delay you say? Don't you think it would have been prudent to have a solid date before you made the final official announcement?


Least surprising thing ever, considering the history of the BBB 2.0 update.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Ah_dziz (Feb 8, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Least surprising thing ever, considering the history of the BBB 2.0 update.


Yep. It's exactly this that has kept me from upgrading beyond Broadway Lites. It has also unfortunately probably cost FS some sales since whenever people ask about this stuff I have to tell them that the patch programming is not very good, it's locked so it can't be fixed by a user, and they've been Announcing an imminent update for years.


----------



## rgarber (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm relatively new to BBB and have only used it for only a couple of months and so far from what I've learned from all the v2 nonsense is that out of over a 100 libraries I've purchased from about 40 vendors (I keep an excel spreadsheet but I'm doing this from memory) this is the only one that comes with an ongoing soap opera.


----------



## Vovique (Feb 10, 2017)

I could have been using this for three days now. Had hoped.


----------



## rgarber (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey! Only a day and a half to go before we reach the other side of the rainbow, right? Should be a pot of gold there in the waiting. (remember to refresh (F5) your browser when going to www.fablesounds.com ) - Rich


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Feb 15, 2017)

It's now the day after Valentines day. BBB 2.0 has still not been released. Raise your hand if you're not surprised at all.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> It's now the day after Valentines day. BBB 2.0 has still not been released. Raise your hand if you're not surprised at all.




Raise your hand?

How about raising a finger?


----------



## Ben H (Feb 15, 2017)

If they keep going at this rate, they'll be able to claim that BBB 2.0 was 10 years in the making.


----------



## tokatila (Feb 15, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> It's now the day after Valentines day. BBB 2.0 has still not been released. Raise your hand if you're not surprised at all.



An unicorn told me they developed it for Play Pro.


----------



## rgarber (Feb 15, 2017)

Be nice! It'll be here. This is the most we've seen from Fable, literally. I mean, nearly had me jump out of my seat when suddenly he appeared on screen like that. Maybe he should've done in the max-headroom kind of way? A little intimidating if you ask me. JUST KIDDING!!! - Rich


----------



## Haakond (Feb 16, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance, but why is everybody so excited for 2.0? Isn't the current version usable at all? Or is it just new features we are waiting for? I do not own BBB, but I am very curious. Might look into this when 2.0 is released


----------



## rgarber (Feb 16, 2017)

"Might look into this when 2.0 is released" Just be prepared for sticker shock if you do.  - Rich


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 21, 2017)

This is amazing.


----------



## Vovique (Feb 21, 2017)

I'll post here tomorrow to celebrate "a week after the week after the ultimate release date".


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Feb 22, 2017)

It's the "I'll release my tax returns if I'm elected" of the sample world. Simply ridiculous.


----------



## Udo (Feb 22, 2017)

As I said on another forum in the past, check the obituaries - he may have kicked the bucket .......


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 22, 2017)

Here's a video that was posted in May 2013 where Yuval says they're "about to release version 2.0". That's almost 4 years ago. 

I can't even think of an analogy to properly fit this situation. Chinese Democracy, maybe? Do we need to get Dr. Pepper involved? http://www.nme.com/news/music/guns-n-roses-247-1335885


----------



## rgarber (Feb 22, 2017)

I think it's more that Yuval doesn't like this place. I'm just speculating but he doesn't seem to either want to talk on this forum much or talk about BBB except when he's got an announcement. From his personal facebook page I'd say he's distracted with politics. That or what I perceived in last summer's exercise about the update, that his heart just isn't in BBB anymore. I do think he'll deliver. He's put his face on the update with that video he's posted of himself saying there's a delay. I don't think he would have gone that far if it wasn't *squeezing fingers* "this close." Just opining... - Rich


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 27, 2017)

So what do you think- should we just go back to forgetting about this update for a while and let it surprise us when it happens?


----------



## ohernie (Feb 27, 2017)

LOL, do we really have a choice?


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 27, 2017)

I predict the new announced release date will be April 1st............
I'm not sure which year though.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 28, 2017)

This last episode kind of explains it all, in case we had a doubt. Given all the weirdness for the last 4-5 years, instead of coming back saying "here it is, it's all ready", he again give's a future date. And this time the culprit is a website problem? Yeah, right...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 28, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> I predict the new announced release date will be April 1st............
> I'm not sure which year though.


All of them!!
What do I win?


----------



## rgarber (Feb 28, 2017)

You might want to check the fate of BBB at sites like Guitar Center, ZZsounds and Sweetwater. It's no longer carried according to them and pretty much the same for BB Lites. Best Service still does but has a significant price reduction from $2500 to about $1750 for BBB and from $500 (elsewhere) to $349 for BB Lites. - Rich


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 28, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> All of them!!
> What do I win?


 
You get a soon to be released soundset,Vapor


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 28, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> You get a soon to be released soundset,Vapor



I can _almost_ taste it.


----------



## brooklynjared (Mar 3, 2017)

How can we reach support for existing products? Your website has been down forever...


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 3, 2017)

brooklynjared said:


> How can we reach support for existing products? Your website has been down forever...


[email protected]


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 3, 2017)

rgarber said:


> I think it's more that Yuval doesn't like this place. I'm just speculating but he doesn't seem to either want to talk on this forum much or talk about BBB except when he's got an announcement. From his personal facebook page I'd say he's distracted with politics. That or what I perceived in last summer's exercise about the update, that his heart just isn't in BBB anymore. I do think he'll deliver. He's put his face on the update with that video he's posted of himself saying there's a delay. I don't think he would have gone that far if it wasn't *squeezing fingers* "this close." Just opining... - Rich



I can understand why he doesn't like it here, I'm sure he's pounded with many questions everytime he posts (where is it? When will this be fixed? What's wrong with the website?). These are all reasonable questions, which he doesn't want to answer (because it just raises more "why?" questions). I don't think he was ready for how much customer service work a library takes (especially when you miss release date, release buggy VIs, or make promises you don't keep). He probably should have left the instrument business long ago, but the money from new buyers keeps "dragging him back in!" (Godfather 3 reference. )

What I don't understand is why all of you stick with his product? If you own it already and are just hoping for an update that improves it, then I can understand. But even with his video of the update I don't see a major improvement. The samples sound pretty good but the GUI, the layout, the website, even his presentations seem like they could have been made years ago. Combine this with making announcements of releases that don't materialize (for 4 years!?) and I have to question why you would support this kind of developer. Anyone whose read about his business practices and still purchases this (even at 50% off) should not complain. By making the purchase your telling him all his broken promises don't matter, and that customer support and updates don't matter. There are many options out there, with companies that are much more solid and will reply to your emails. Don't allow him to think these things don't matter.


----------



## brooklynjared (Mar 3, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> [email protected]


Thanks Nordicguy


----------



## mike753 (Mar 3, 2017)

I purchased it some years ago, when it was on sale. It has been advertised for years as VSL for jazz. OK, if someone remembers the GIGA version of VSL, this may be true. So my final conclusion is this: the drums are pretty good.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 3, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I can understand why he doesn't like it here, I'm sure he's pounded with many questions everytime he posts (where is it? When will this be fixed? What's wrong with the website?). These are all reasonable questions, which he doesn't want to answer (because it just raises more "why?" questions). I don't think he was ready for how much customer service work a library takes (especially when you miss release date, release buggy VIs, or make promises you don't keep). He probably should have left the instrument business long ago, but the money from new buyers keeps "dragging him back in!" (Godfather 3 reference. )
> 
> What I don't understand is why all of you stick with his product? If you own it already and are just hoping for an update that improves it, then I can understand. But even with his video of the update I don't see a major improvement. The samples sound pretty good but the GUI, the layout, the website, even his presentations seem like they could have been made years ago. Combine this with making announcements of releases that don't materialize (for 4 years!?) and I have to question why you would support this kind of developer. Anyone whose read about his business practices and still purchases this (even at 50% off) should not complain. By making the purchase your telling him all his broken promises don't matter, and that customer support and updates don't matter. There are many options out there, with companies that are much more solid and will reply to your emails. Don't allow him to think these things don't matter.


I have lites (purchased at considerable discount, I should add) and am happy enough with it even if no update ever appears. I just follow the threads for comedic relief. There is already enough drama in my life so I choose not to get wound up about this.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 3, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> What I don't understand is why all of you stick with his product? ... and I have to question why you would support this kind of developer.



uhhhh..... *tapping fingers* ..... *cough or two* .... *shuffling of feet* .... *looks the other way* Don't you just love a good poem!!??

Actually I think Yuval is treated pretty good here. I'm saying I don't think he thinks so. When he shows up people are very supportive of him and his products. Where my unprofessional diagnosis comes from is despite the warm reception he gets here, he rarely addresses this community.

Your questions are a lot like mine in a previous thread last summer where I offered, get ready for this, ONE MILLION DOLLARS to anyone who could point me to a posted tune that used BBB as its main library. One million dollars and not hardly a taker. It was monopoly money though. What I wanted to know was why BBB had such an excellent reputation and never a user demo to be found. 

So Yuval pops in and challenges me to try BBB. And I did. And I concur BBB is a very good library. But earlier in this week I shelved it again because at that very moment I needed that unison feature and guess who still is the only person in the whole wide world who has that union feature? 

But one thing that can't be denied is Fable has given us jazz folks here in this mostly orchestral based forum is our very own "soap" to gossip over. 

Rich


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 8, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I can understand why he doesn't like it here, I'm sure he's pounded with many questions everytime he posts (where is it? When will this be fixed? What's wrong with the website?). These are all reasonable questions, which he doesn't want to answer (because it just raises more "why?" questions). I don't think he was ready for how much customer service work a library takes (especially when you miss release date, release buggy VIs, or make promises you don't keep). He probably should have left the instrument business long ago, but the money from new buyers keeps "dragging him back in!" (Godfather 3 reference. )
> 
> What I don't understand is why all of you stick with his product? If you own it already and are just hoping for an update that improves it, then I can understand. But even with his video of the update I don't see a major improvement. The samples sound pretty good but the GUI, the layout, the website, even his presentations seem like they could have been made years ago. Combine this with making announcements of releases that don't materialize (for 4 years!?) and I have to question why you would support this kind of developer. Anyone whose read about his business practices and still purchases this (even at 50% off) should not complain. By making the purchase your telling him all his broken promises don't matter, and that customer support and updates don't matter. There are many options out there, with companies that are much more solid and will reply to your emails. Don't allow him to think these things don't matter.


People keep using the library because it's an amazing set of samples. It just takes a bit more work than it should to make it do what you want. Theoretically the features in the update will address these issues as well as some improvements in the main programming of the patches (which are locked from being edited by the user for some silly reason). With sax, horn, and brass in a jazz, big band, or pop context there just isn't a single library that can cover everything at the moment. I think people really want this update to make this a one stop horn section library.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 8, 2017)

rgarber said:


> uhhhh..... *tapping fingers* ..... *cough or two* .... *shuffling of feet* .... *looks the other way* Don't you just love a good poem!!??
> 
> Actually I think Yuval is treated pretty good here. I'm saying I don't think he thinks so. When he shows up people are very supportive of him and his products. Where my unprofessional diagnosis comes from is despite the warm reception he gets here, he rarely addresses this community.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm not a big "soap" drama fan when it comes to my work tools that I pay good money for (with this I should say "top dollar for") but I'm glad it's okay for many here. If I had made the purchase (even on sale) I would at least be hounding him with emails for unlocked versions (or simplier versions without whatever proprietory "secrets" he's trying to keep) so I can at least edit the nki's myself. For that kind of price and a 6 year delay on version 2 it seems the least he could do.

I still say even the best samples are not worth the headaches and drama. Eventually someone smart will surpass it, and probably at half the price or less (Spitfire? OT?... Anyone?) and provide a better interface and customer support. I think most other developers are learning not to blow their own horns before a product is ready, or at least be 99 percent sure they can make a release before posting a date and making big claims (perhaps these mistakes are actually bringing it home to them).

But until customers start voting with their wallets, there will always be those developers who make great samples and feel they can blow it on every other count and it won't affect their business. They don't deserve your time or consideration. After recording a number of good sounding big band and jazz albums, I can tell you there are plenty of studios and engineers out there that can do the same. But make a great virtual instrument out of a bunch of samples? That is an uncommon skill.

I guess I'm just hoping they will go bust and Andrew from Impact Soundworks or some other brilliant developer will pick up these samples and make them into a better set of virtual instruments. 

But how can they if people keep buying?  Just a thought...


----------



## rgarber (Mar 8, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> But how can they if people keep buying?  Just a thought...



You're absolutely right. But we're a niche market and with a niche market you do get the crazies more than you care to admit. Ah_dziz makes a very important point where he says "It just takes a bit more work than it should to make it do what you want" in regards to BBB. All the libraries are like that IMO where it becomes how well can you get the mix sound you want. In side by side comparisons I find it hard to see where any one library does it all or steals the show. My preference is Warp IV's library, but I gladly mix in Chris Hein and Sample Modeling for my band. When I do lite-rock and include horns, I go with Sessions Horns Pro. Just got ISW's library and my first impression of it was it's gonna take a bit of work to get a good day. The trombones sound synthy to me to the point I would substitute another library's trombones than use theirs or possibly try to EQ them bad-boys into something that sounds like a trombone. I've seen where people think saxes are the hardest to get sampled right, but IMO, it's trombones that are the hardest to stay sounding like a trombone through all the registers. I play sax and most of the libraries IMO do a fairly decent job of sampling the sax. It's harder to get all the nuances a sax player can come up with and I think for solo sax SM is your best choice though I feel I've gotten some realistic sounding saxes out of Warp IV (which btw, if you don't know, Jeff has been updating his library and he says a woodwind release is coming. And the brass aren't that much farther behind).

But to your point above, I've noticed retailers pulling BBB but I don't know why and its sudden. BBB Lites has mostly disappeared too. And there's no mention of the new version. Best Service still has BBB but they've reduced the price down to about $1800 (from $2500).


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 8, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I have lites (purchased at considerable discount, I should add) and am happy enough with it even if no update ever appears. I just follow the threads for comedic relief. There is already enough drama in my life so I choose not to get wound up about this.


Really?

I bought Lites for $99 and almost wiped it from my drive a day later. Other than an excellent clarinet articulation, I found nothing useful. Can you post something you've done with it that you think puts it in its best light? Personally, I use a combo of SampleModeling and Chris Hein, and couldn't find anything in Lites that matched up.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 8, 2017)

rgarber said:


> You're absolutely right. But we're a niche market and with a niche market you do get the crazies more than you care to admit. Ah_dziz makes a very important point where he says "It just takes a bit more work than it should to make it do what you want" in regards to BBB. All the libraries are like that IMO where it becomes how well can you get the mix sound you want. In side by side comparisons I find it hard to see where any one library does it all or steals the show. My preference is Warp IV's library, but I gladly mix in Chris Hein and Sample Modeling for my band. When I do lite-rock and include horns, I go with Sessions Horns Pro. Just got ISW's library and my first impression of it was it's gonna take a bit of work to get a good day. The trombones sound synthy to me to the point I would substitute another library's trombones than use theirs or possibly try to EQ them bad-boys into something that sounds like a trombone. I've seen where people think saxes are the hardest to get sampled right, but IMO, it's trombones that are the hardest to stay sounding like a trombone through all the registers. I play sax and most of the libraries IMO do a fairly decent job of sampling the sax. It's harder to get all the nuances a sax player can come up with and I think for solo sax SM is your best choice though I feel I've gotten some realistic sounding saxes out of Warp IV (which btw, if you don't know, Jeff has been updating his library and he says a woodwind release is coming. And the brass aren't that much farther behind).
> 
> But to your point above, I've noticed retailers pulling BBB but I don't know why and its sudden. BBB Lites has mostly disappeared too. And there's no mention of the new version. Best Service still has BBB but they've reduced the price down to about $1800 (from $2500).



Thanks, I'll take another look at Warp IV. I also really like the SM brass and saxes, usually combining them with Cinebrass to get a realistic sound. Keep thinking about updating my Session Horns to pro since I hear such good things, but it's tough since the original felt like kind of a waste of $$ (a little too thin sounding for me)- it's hard to throw them even more money. BBB just seems to be another level of cash burning, though I hear the samples are nice, at $1800 you might as well be telling me it's only $180,000, but it use to be $250,000! We are talking about samples of horns with a kontakt interface, right? Does a hot female model/arranger come with it?

Okay, I'll stop. Clearly there are some dedicated users who really like it, and if they are getting some good tracks out of it (even with all the work) then the product has done it's job (for the most part). I just find it funny on the same forum there are those expecting amazing instruments for $15 and others saying at $2500 it was well worth every penny. I think my expectations run more in the $50 to $500 territory. But for those with money to burn... then burn, baby, burn.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 8, 2017)

I would pay $1000 for a Class A jazz horns library. Not more, but I would pay that much.

When BBB first came out, I was gobsmacked by the price. I couldn't even (nor will I now) consider it at anywhere near that. At the time, I, along with another composer friend, wrote to Yuval, begging him to consider a more accessible price range, or trying to do some personal deal, but we got no response.

It's absolutely up to each developer to decide what their price is, just as it is up to the customer how much he/she decides to pay. I've indicated my limit above.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 8, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Okay, I'll stop. Clearly there are some dedicated users who really like it, and if they are getting some good tracks out of it (even with all the work) then the product has done it's job (for the most part). I just find it funny on the same forum there are those expecting amazing instruments for $15 and others saying at $2500 it was well worth every penny. I think my expectations run more in the $50 to $500 territory. But for those with money to burn... then burn, baby, burn.



BBB is in a "issue" class all by itself because it's includes more than just horns. The problem that happened is by the time the specials started rolling out for Lites and BBB, people like me already had the extras like piano, drum and guitars from other vendors. Why pay that super high price tag for BBB when you only needed just horns? IMO Fable was too slow, or never really did figure out that enough vendors had come about who were doing rhythm instruments that rivaled BBB's. Probably would have been a good idea to break up the total package into smaller packages like horns in one and rhythm in another.

What I'd like to know who is saying BBB at $2500 is worth every penny. What boggles my mind is why it has such a great reputation when I have searched for BBB user demos and I can't find any. All I got when asked is "we can't share our work as it was used for tv, or a movie, or something."

So I got my copy of BBB by buying Lites first and then upgrading when Fable offered BBB for $800. That brought it in line with other libraries and I took it to be a no-brainer to upgrade. But I never used BBB until recently and now that I have I agree it's a pretty good library. I'm trying to learn it and incorporate it in with my other instrument libraries but I don't find it to be a one-stop solution, at least not yet. What's weird though is with Lites I was pretty unimpressed with these same instruments that sound so much better in the BBB version. But it's been so long since I messed with Lites maybe I heard them wrong.

Rich


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 9, 2017)

rgarber said:


> BBB is in a "issue" class all by itself because it's includes more than just horns. The problem that happened is by the time the specials started rolling out for Lites and BBB, people like me already had the extras like piano, drum and guitars from other vendors. Why pay that super high price tag for BBB when you only needed just horns? IMO Fable was too slow, or never really did figure out that enough vendors had come about who were doing rhythm instruments that rivaled BBB's. Probably would have been a good idea to break up the total package into smaller packages like horns in one and rhythm in another.
> 
> What I'd like to know who is saying BBB at $2500 is worth every penny. What boggles my mind is why it has such a great reputation when I have searched for BBB user demos and I can't find any. All I got when asked is "we can't share our work as it was used for tv, or a movie, or something."
> 
> ...



I don't think you heard them wrong. Many have said they didn't love the lites or don't use them. They may have been purposely designed patches to want to make you upgrade- lets say a light patch that is carved out of an earlier version with the latest looking interface slapped on it. As an owner of both you would be doing a great service by making quick solo run lines of an instrument in one version followed by the same instrument in another and post the mp3's or on soundcloud. Would shed some light on the issue.

Thanks for letting me know about the rythm section. Yeah, it's silly they don't sell the horns and winds alone. Everything else is more than covered. On most sections I rarely use just one library (or two), thinking you can make an entire piece work perfectly out of one library seems kind of daft. Even if I loved one part, I would still go to my other stuff for everything else- if only because it gets the job done with less fuss and sounds great once mixing through my secret sause (good ears plus many plugins that do a great job). As long as you pick up the best of what's out there in the past few years (that suits your style) you can make something that is workable or better. Luckily I don't have to do much Big Band from Vi's, so these aren't a huge draw for me (ok, at $100 for just the brass I could be tempted, but I think they would rather just fold up shop)

And as far as your asking about others using it in thier works- I think most people who are able to afford spending $2500 are people who use it professionally- and many here in Los Angeles are reluctant to tell their high paying client the project where they loved the horns so much was not the real thing, but a $2500 set of samples. How do you bill them for a large studio session with pro players and then pocket the change that way? And post it publicy where they could find out and demand their money back?

Ergo radio silence. But now you could break that silence.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 9, 2017)

rgarber said:


> But to your point above, I've noticed retailers pulling BBB but I don't know why and its sudden. BBB Lites has mostly disappeared too. And there's no mention of the new version. Best Service still has BBB but they've reduced the price down to about $1800 (from $2500).


My guess is that that's because Fable Sounds is no longer distributed by Sonivox, so there's no longer a distribution channel in place to put product in stores. Plus everything is downloaded nowadays, so I don't think retailers would sell very many copies of such a specialty item.

I can't speak for Yuval, but if it were me, from a financial standpoint, I wouldn't want a distributor anymore in this age of fast download speeds, and I wouldn't want my stuff in Guitar Center either, because both Sonivox and Guitar Center are going to take 50% cuts. So if Guitar Center sells a copy for $2,000, Fable only gets $500 (roughly 50% of 50%.) It's debatable, of course, whether you sell enough additional copies by having retailers involved, but most sample library companies seem to believe not.



kurtvanzo said:


> And as far as your asking about others using it in their works- I think most people who are able to afford spending $2500 are people who use it professionally- and many here in Los Angeles are reluctant to tell their high paying client the project where they loved the horns so much was not the real thing, but a $2500 set of samples. How do you bill them for a large studio session with pro players and then pocket the change that way? And post it publicy where they could find out and demand their money back?


That's a very interesting point I hadn't thought of, even though now that you mention it, I've been in the position myself a few times, where I refrained from posting things because I didn't want the curtain pulled back. Not BBB, but other times when I didn't want a public record of _"This gig was an easy one! All I had to do was use . . . "_


----------



## rgarber (Mar 9, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I don't think you heard them wrong. Many have said they didn't love the lites or don't use them. They may have been purposely designed patches to want to make you upgrade- lets say a light patch that is carved out of an earlier version with the latest looking interface slapped on it.



Sometimes I wonder if Fable Sounds announcements are that too.



kurtvanzo said:


> Thanks for lettig me know about the rythm section. Yeah, it's silly they don't sell the horns and winds alone. Everything else is more than covered. On most sections I rarely use just one library (or two), thinking you can make an entire piece work perfectly out of one library seems kind of daft.



Definitely agree but developers seem to think otherwise. It must be a developer thing. 




kurtvanzo said:


> And as far as your asking about others using it in thier works- I think most people who are able to afford spending $2500 are people who use it professionally- and many here in Los Angeles are reluctant to tell their high paying client the project where they loved the horns so much was not the real thing, but a $2500 set of samples. How do you bill them for a large studio session with pro players and then pocket the change that way? And post it publicy where they could find out and demand their money back?



That makes a lot of sense! I never thought of it that way and the irony is I do the same thing too - but for different reasons. Mine is the moment you say the word digital or samples the listener thinks the music is computer generated, like the tone controllers we used to use way back when, and now it's their mission to determine why our music doesn't sound real. And when you further explain how sample stuff works, it draws a blank. This is just one example... One time I had a young feller tell me Mike Greene's gals didn't sound right. I had to tell him that he was listening to samples, records that is of real gals, so how could they not sound right? 

It's a fascinating discussion if you think about it. How many times do you accept something as real just cause you know it is. But take a trumpeter squawking and then isolate that sound and just play it back, does it still sound like a trumpet? No it does not. But because you know a trumpet player made that squawk you automatically accept it as real. Do the same thing in the sample world and if folks know it's anything other than a real player behind the squawk, they'll tell you it's fake. So to me, it's easier not to say anything about how the music is made though the opposite is what I'd rather do. It takes too long to explain this stuff to those who don't do it.



kurtvanzo said:


> Ergo radio silence. But now you could break that silence.



No thank you. The problem with this is to what end would it accomplish? Yuval, in a sense made his BBB obsolete by asserting there's an update for it that we don't have. To make a comparison now of product(s) that theoretically could be replaced at any moment would be a waste of time.

I wouldn't recommend BBB at this time of uncertainty anyway. If you have it already, that's a different issue and it's certainly usable. I'm using the trombone for a solo in the tune I'm working on now. But I used to have the whole tune with just BBB (except for rhythm instruments) but without the update that unison issue he addresses in his video is my issue and without the solution he has, I shelved BBB and only used it for the the trombone solo.

To that end the trombone, trumpet and sax sounds (except for the Bari) are quite usable.Good library but it needs updating for sure. - Rich


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 9, 2017)

rgarber said:


> What I'd like to know who is saying BBB at $2500 is worth every penny. What boggles my mind is why it has such a great reputation when I have searched for BBB user demos and I can't find any. All I got when asked is "we can't share our work as it was used for tv, or a movie, or something."


Yeah, I bought it at full price (or maybe 10% off?) and while I don't regret the purchase, I'm not going to say it was "worth every penny."  

I've been wondering the same thing as you have about why the lack of user demos. Here's my guess as to what's going on. In my own case, the times I've used BBB have been where I needed just a bari sax line, or maybe just a background horn section not doing anything too fancy. Nothing that would be remotely worthy of posting as a demo showing what the library can do.

I fact, I don't even _know_ what the library is fully capable of, because I've never actually tried anything difficult. If I'm doing something where the brass is going to be exposed in a major way, I'll hire a sax player, trumpet player, and trombone player (maybe skip the sax or trombone if the budget is tight) and stack them. For $400 to $600, I'll save myself tons of time, plus (with all due respect to BBB) get a better performance. Not to mention that it's always fun when the horn guys come in. So, fair or not, BBB gets all the dud gigs and the live guys get the good gigs.

My theory is that since BBB has such a high price tag, most people who bought it are people like me. If someone can afford $2k for a brass library, they can probably also afford to hire some horn players for the challenging gigs. In fact, now that I think about it, on my own composer reel, almost nothing is samples. I use samples plenty, mind you, but for the important gigs where I'm totally exposed to _"Here's what Mike can do"_, I bring in live players/singers.

On the flip side, the person who is willing to spend time meticulously programming their song so they can get a believable performance is likely to be a hobbyist, rather than a working professional. (By far the best demos I got from people for Realivox Blue were hobbyists and aspiring professionals.) That person isn't going to pay $2k. Hence the people who would do great demos are priced out.

At least that's my theory.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 9, 2017)

See, I thought way back when that the high price tag was because BBB was a kin to Miroslav Strings. Didn't that library cost something like $5000? So I just assumed BBB was the Miroslav Strings for jazz and that's why the expensive price tag. These days I think it's more like BBB got caught in a time warp. As libraries were transitioning to more specialized versions Yuval stayed with the idea like the Garritan libraries are and kept his library as one whole library rather than breaking it up into smaller sections. I too asked him why not just sell the horns as a separate set. As well, it seemed like for years the website never changed so I thought Fable just gave up on the thing and boy was I surprised to learn last summer there was an update in the works and it had been in the works for years!

So when I was asking the question about user demos, where I was coming from was simply, is it even worth the time learning an older library like BBB having purchased not even a year or two ago (but never used it). And yeah, I am THAT lazy if that's what you're thinking. This has been one time where I really didn't want to do the homework 'cause I just didn't think after buying and trying Lites that BBB wouldn't be any better than Lites. But now that I've tried BBB - it does have same great instrument sounds. I do wish it had more velocity layers so there isn't such abrupt changes from one velocity layer to another. But that's common to all the libraries I'm familiar with though maybe not SM.

I'm working with the BBB trombone for a solo in my current tune and the BBB trombone is gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous and spot on. It has that sassy trombone sound through all the registers and the attacks are very nicely done. But just learning BBB keyswitching is something causing me some trouble but I'm pretty sure I saw a video explaining BBB's keyswitching that I hope will help me grasp it better.

Rich


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 9, 2017)

rgarber said:


> See, I thought way back when that the high price tag was because BBB was a kin to Miroslav Strings. Didn't that library cost something like $5000? So I just assumed BBB was the Miroslav Strings for jazz and that's why the expensive price tag. These days I think it's more like BBB got caught in a time warp. As libraries were transitioning to more specialized versions Yuval stayed with the idea like the Garritan libraries are and kept his library as one whole library rather than breaking it up into smaller sections. I too asked him why not just sell the horns as a separate set. As well, it seemed like for years the website never changed so I thought Fable just gave up on the thing and boy was I surprised to learn last summer there was an update in the works and it had been in the works for years!
> 
> So when I was asking the question about user demos, where I was coming from was simply, is it even worth the time learning an older library like BBB having purchased not even a year or two ago (but never used it). And yeah, I am THAT lazy if that's what you're thinking. This has been one time where I really didn't want to do the homework 'cause I just didn't think after buying and trying Lites that BBB wouldn't be any better than Lites. But now that I've tried BBB - it does have same great instrument sounds. I do wish it had more velocity layers so there isn't such abrupt changes from one velocity layer to another. But that's common to all the libraries I'm familiar with though maybe not SM.
> 
> ...



How funny. I don't think I could spend the money and NOT force myself to learn it and do at least one song. But if that one song took longer than a week, then I'd put it down when done and probably never do a second. Like you I would mine it for what I thought sounded best and stick them in my templete, then never dive back into the library again.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 9, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> How funny. I don't think I could spend the money and NOT force myself to learn it and do at least one song. But if that one song took longer than a week, then I'd put it down when done and probably never do a second. Like you I would mine it for what I thought sounded best and stick them in my templete, then never dive back into the library again.



Timing was the issue where the sale showed up out of the blue and if you had Lites you could upgrade to the full version of BBB for only $800. Remember, I was saying the website was hardly ever updated so I thought the $800 was like a Fable going out of business sale. I believe that sale only happened once. In the midst of learning publishing I had no time for experimenting with the music or fiddling with libraries. And my purchase was more like a "I'll buy this for posterity" thing. At the time I was in a decent financial position where I could invest money in something and put it on the shelf for a rainy day. I often feel like a collector of libraries. I got some orchestral libraries I haven't touched yet but one day I'll get to them. I evolved a bias that I didn't think that what came with Kontakt could match what 3rd party vendors were offering since most of the offerings were 3rd party. So I literally created my own library over the years from 3rd party offerings. I have over 100 libraries I've collected over time but of those only a less than handful have been delegated obsolete. Usually because a 2.0 or something obsoletes the v1.0. I'm very watchful for sales and introductory prices.


----------



## FlamencoJazz (Mar 12, 2017)

I was thinking about buying BBB a couple of months ago, but then there was this announcement that the version 2.0 update was about to be released, and that stopped me making a purchase. Now, after lots of promises, the new Fable Sounds website is still not available. I have lost faith and I am wondering if I really need BBB at all.

After reading recommendations on this forum, I recently bought Sample Modelling Saxophones, I got a Leap Motion controller and I have just ordered a Tec breath controller. I anticipate that I will get more functionality by buying some of the other Sample Modelling libraries (e.g. trumpets, trombones, clarinets), for about the same price or less than BBB.

So is there any good reason to own the new version 2.0 BBB, in addition to the Sample Modelling libraries? I know that having a choice of instruments is a good thing to offer a variety of sounds to choose from, but I have spent a lot of money on libraries I rarely use, and it makes me more critical about buying than I used to be. I am mainly looking for instruments that can be used in a Latin Jazz style.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 12, 2017)

FlamencoJazz said:


> I was thinking about buying BBB a couple of months ago, but then there was this announcement that the version 2.0 update was about to be released, and that stopped me making a purchase. Now, after lots of promises, the new Fable Sounds website is still not available. I have lost faith and I am wondering if I really need BBB at all.
> 
> After reading recommendations on this forum, I recently bought Sample Modelling Saxophones, I got a Leap Motion controller and I have just ordered a Tec breath controller. I anticipate that I will get more functionality by buying some of the other Sample Modelling libraries (e.g. trumpets, trombones, clarinets), for about the same price or less than BBB.
> 
> So is there any good reason to own the new version 2.0 BBB, in addition to the Sample Modelling libraries? I know that having a choice of instruments is a good thing to offer a variety of sounds to choose from, but I have spent a lot of money on libraries I rarely use, and it makes me more critical about buying than I used to be. I am mainly looking for instruments that can be used in a Latin Jazz style.



Sample modeling is the way to go. Trumpets and trombones are great (kontakt), but I like the swam engine saxes even better. Mastering the controls on both are key to crafting a great performance, but it's well worth it. Other kontakt instruments like BBB sound decent, but don't have nearly the controls, so the performance is less crafted and can sound stiff. Also for the price of BBB you can get most everything SM makes, including strings.


----------



## Ben H (Mar 12, 2017)

FlamencoJazz said:


> is there any good reason to own the new version 2.0 BBB, in addition to the Sample Modelling libraries?



It's not out yet, so no one knows... except for Yuval.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 13, 2017)

FlamencoJazz said:


> I was thinking about buying BBB a couple of months ago, ....



I was going to say the only place I know to get BBB v1 now is Best Service and they were selling it at a discount I would've sworn but that doesn't seem to be the case now. It's currently back up to $2300.

Rich


----------



## FlamencoJazz (Mar 13, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Sample modeling is the way to go. Trumpets and trombones are great (kontakt), but I like the swam engine saxes even better. Mastering the controls on both are key to crafting a great performance, but it's well worth it. Other kontakt instruments like BBB sound decent, but don't have nearly the controls, so the performance is less crafted and can sound stiff. Also for the price of BBB you can get most everything SM makes, including strings.


Thank you kurtvanzo, I was hoping that I was on the right path. I have checked many demos on YouTube and I feel intuitively that Sample Modelling sounds more natural, particularly for the solo instruments. I am also interested in the Sample Modelling stringed instruments. Up until now, Eastwest's Gypsy violin has been my go to for violin, but I have recently been very tempted by the Chris Hein violin. However, using a breath controller (or other suitable controller), it seems to me that Sample Modelling is capable of more realistic string sounds than the usual sample-based libraries.


----------



## FlamencoJazz (Mar 13, 2017)

Ben H said:


> It's not out yet, so no one knows... except for Yuval.


I cannot understand why Yuval would keep promising an imminent release of BBB version 2.0, and then he proves himself wrong because nothing happens? The new Fable Sounds website was supposed to be on-line by now, but it is stiil (I just checked) the same video of Yuval making promises! If ever a company is guilty of shooting themselves in the foot then it must be Fable Sounds. If they now expect customers to pay the same inflated prices then I think they will have lost me as a customer forever.


----------



## FlamencoJazz (Mar 13, 2017)

rgarber said:


> I was going to say the only place I know to get BBB v1 now is Best Service and they were selling it at a discount I would've sworn but that doesn't seem to be the case now. It's currently back up to $2300.
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich, I have been a customer of Best Service for several years, and I will usually think nothing of just buying software from them, as they have a great selection, and it is so easy for me to buy there.

Yes, you are quite correct, I see that BBB has suddenly gone up in price overnight. Well, that is a decider for me, and I will go spend my money with Sample Modelling for the horns and stuff. The only advantage for me would have been if BBB was going to be priced at a competitive level with other similar software.

I guess Yuval has a pretty distorted view of what their product is worth - well when it first came out it had some advantages, but in today's market we have a lot more choice and my guess is that they won't be selling a lot of version 2.0 at $2000+.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 13, 2017)

FlamencoJazz said:


> Hi Rich, I have been a customer of Best Service for several years, and I will usually think nothing of just buying software from them, as they have a great selection, and it is so easy for me to buy there.
> 
> Yes, you are quite correct, I see that BBB has suddenly gone up in price overnight. Well, that is a decider for me, and I will go spend my money with Sample Modelling for the horns and stuff. The only advantage for me would have been if BBB was going to be priced at a competitive level with other similar software.
> 
> I guess Yuval has a pretty distorted view of what their product is worth - well when it first came out it had some advantages, but in today's market we have a lot more choice and my guess is that they won't be selling a lot of version 2.0 at $2000+.


My opinion only but I'd say that's a fair assessment.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 13, 2017)

FlamencoJazz said:


> I guess Yuval has a pretty distorted view of what their product is worth - well when it first came out it had some advantages, but in today's market we have a lot more choice and my guess is that they won't be selling a lot of version 2.0 at $2000+.



It's easy to lose sight, especially with the site down, that BBB is 100 gigs, 6 mic positions per instrument and that that BBB is not just a horn package, it encompasses a whole big band and more. There's a lot more than just horns in BBB. Theoretically you shouldn't have to buy anything else beyond BBB.

That's the advantage of BBB but it's also the disadvantage. If you don't need all those "other" instruments (besides the horns, I mean) then you're stuck having to pay for them.

Rich


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Mar 14, 2017)

rgarber said:


> It's easy to lose sight, especially with the site down, that BBB is 100 gigs, 6 mic positions per instrument and that that BBB is not just a horn package, it encompasses a whole big band and more. There's a lot more than just horns in BBB. Theoretically you shouldn't have to buy anything else beyond BBB.



Still, you can get a *very* decent big band template up and running these days for well under $2000. Everything that is in my current big band template, no BBB but many of the other usual suspects amounts to around $1800 dollars in the current marketplace. That's two complete brass/sax libraries, bass, piano, 6 drum libs and rhythm and lead guitars. All top of the line products.

I get that BBB had to be expensive back when it came out but with the competition now, I think it's gonna be doomed if they bring it back at the former price.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 15, 2017)

I very much agree but consider this too that we here talking about this update, most of us don't know all that much about BBB and so why is it this library gets this much attention? Other than the missing Fable demos there's no place to really hear BBB and the lack of what's posted by users makes this lengthy discussion kind of unique. If you sum most of the comments here you'll get the impression that BBB is outdated, overpriced, run by a madman or sorts and we should be asking ourselves why we even care. I think maybe it has to do with the YouTube videos of the professionals who boast of BBB being so great. And there's also that list Yuval posted of 'the greats' in Hollywood using his library. As well we do have some here that say the same who have used BBB in their commerical projects. I think, and I am guessing, that's why the very expensive price tag. BBB is kind of like what Miraslov Strings were to the orchestral folks. Wasn't Miraslov Strings something like $5000? (I'm talking way back when like when BBB first came out.)

There's also something in a Youtube video I watched last night from way back when about v2 having a real time orchestrator included. Nothing of that was mentioned in the last video update which I thought there was to be more of. We've just seen something of that in ISW's release of Straight Ahead's Jazz Horns. That video I'm talking about was from 2011.

IMO, BBB is more the hobby now for Yuval and so he's approaching his updates and communication in that way. He's not going to make a dime off of the update and as people have gleaned they can get a great sounding library for less and more tailored to their wants; there's probably not a whole lot of motivation to get BBB in step with the other libraries or out the door any sooner.

Again and another opinion, the advantage of BBB comes if you already have it (update or no update). For folks who don't have it, I can't see with the price still so high and packaged the way it is, what advantage BBB has. I am still of the opinion that any comparison in jazz libraries needs to be made against our own Saxer's Blusen where he didn't use BBB at all. In my own tune where I started with BBB and then switched back to my regular libraries I couldn't tell a difference except with my regular libraries I don't need the unison fix.

Rich


----------



## FlamencoJazz (Mar 15, 2017)

rgarber said:


> I very much agree but consider this too that we here talking about this update, most of us don't know all that much about BBB and so why is it this library gets this much attention? Other than the missing Fable demos there's no place to really hear BBB and the lack of what's posted by users makes this lengthy discussion kind of unique. If you sum most of the comments here you'll get the impression that BBB is outdated, overpriced, run by a madman or sorts and we should be asking ourselves why we even care. I think maybe it has to do with the YouTube videos of the professionals who boast of BBB being so great. And there's also that list Yuval posted of 'the greats' in Hollywood using his library. As well we do have some here that say the same who have used BBB in their commerical projects. I think, and I am guessing, that's why the very expensive price tag. BBB is kind of like what Miraslov Strings were to the orchestral folks. Wasn't Miraslov Strings something like $5000? (I'm talking way back when like when BBB first came out.)
> 
> There's also something in a Youtube video I watched last night from way back when about v2 having a real time orchestrator included. Nothing of that was mentioned in the last video update which I thought there was to be more of. We've just seen something of that in ISW's release of Straight Ahead's Jazz Horns. That video I'm talking about was from 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi Rich, I agree with most of what you say, but we are not here to play games and guess about BBB version 2.0 - something that might cost us some serious money to obtain. Back in the day, I can understand that BBB stood out from the competition and could command a top price. We are not in that era any longer, and unless BBB has been reconfigured into something pretty spectacular, I think it will be like trying to sell an old product in a new box.

On Facebook, on March 11th, Fable Sounds said the following about their new website (I guess this is Yuval saying this): "Looks like we're finally able to get it all migrated correctly, so if all looks good by tonight, tomorrow may be the day. So sorry for the delay! The upside is that the new site and new system is far more user friendly, so it will all be worth it in the end." But here we are on March 15th, weeks after the new website should have been up and running, and all we see is a video of Yuval making his same promises.

My estimate is that a repackaged BBB might be worth in the region of $300 to $500. At that price, Yuval might sell enough to make a reasonable profit. But at $2000+ it is just a joke, and a rip off for those who can get good libraries elsewhere for far less. I just feel sorry that I started looking at BBB as a possible buy, because I would have been less frustrated looking at all the other options first.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 15, 2017)

FlamencoJazz said:


> ... something that might cost us some serious money to obtain.



That you don't have to worry about if you already have BBB, the update is free.



FlamencoJazz said:


> ..."Looks like we're finally able to get it all migrated correctly,... "



Could be what he is saying is he's got the importing fields to match his old database so he can transfer his old database to the new database. I'm not sure of this but I thought internet databases were flat files and not relational so I don't get what the hold up might have been. What I find even more interesting is where did you say you saw this post? Do you have a link? All I get when I do a search on facebook is his personal page and I don't care to read that.



FlamencoJazz said:


> My estimate is that a repackaged BBB might be worth in the region of $300 to $500.



Hard to say since we rarely hear from Fable. 

Rich


----------



## FlamencoJazz (Mar 16, 2017)

rgarber said:


> ... What I find even more interesting is where did you say you saw this post? Do you have a link? All I get when I do a search on facebook is his personal page and I don't care to read that.
> Rich


This is the link to the Fable Sounds FB Post


----------



## rgarber (Mar 16, 2017)

I remember that one, that looks to be before Valentines day (Feb 14). You said you saw one from 3/11, I can't find that one.

"On Facebook, on March 11th, Fable Sounds said the following about their new website (I guess this is Yuval saying this): "Looks like we're finally able to get it all migrated correctly, so if all looks good by tonight, tomorrow may be the day. So sorry for the delay! The upside is that the new site and new system is far more user friendly, so it will all be worth it in the end." But here we are on March 15th, weeks after the new website should have been up and running, and all we see is a video of Yuval making his same promises."

Rich


----------



## FlamencoJazz (Mar 16, 2017)

rgarber said:


> I remember that one, that looks to be before Valentines day (Feb 14). You said you saw one from 3/11, I can't find that one.
> 
> "On Facebook, on March 11th, Fable Sounds said the following about their new website (I guess this is Yuval saying this): "Looks like we're finally able to get it all migrated correctly, so if all looks good by tonight, tomorrow may be the day. So sorry for the delay! The upside is that the new site and new system is far more user friendly, so it will all be worth it in the end." But here we are on March 15th, weeks after the new website should have been up and running, and all we see is a video of Yuval making his same promises."
> 
> Rich


No, click on the FB link on that post Rich, there are a lot more replies under that one.


----------



## rgarber (Mar 16, 2017)

FlamencoJazz said:


> No, click on the FB link on that post Rich, there are a lot more replies under that one.



Ah! I was not able to find this page on my own, thanks for the link. Fable seems more talkative on Facebook, maybe we should be talking over there instead of here.

Rich


----------



## HardyP (Apr 7, 2017)

Aaaaand action!
How to get the 2.0 update?

Free update, yes, but 3$ "processing fee"… 
Fable Sound are really impressive in creating this "yes, BUT…"-effect


----------



## ohernie (Apr 7, 2017)

They could have charged for the update. They didn't. I gladly paid the $3.00. Not an issue. Cheapest price I've paid for anything around here  .


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 7, 2017)

ohernie said:


> They could have charged for the update. They didn't. I gladly paid the $3.00. Not an issue. Cheapest price I've paid for anything around here  .



cheaper than all the *free* updates the vast majority of companies provide for their $300-500 libraries, let alone a company that lists an ageing library for over.....TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS?!?! 

two. thousand. dollars. 

basic legato, years old scripting, archaic keyswitching, tuning problems, phasing in dynamic layers. 


TWO.....THOUSAND......DOLLARS. 

*TWO................THOUSAND ................DOLLARS*


----------

